# Why does this ethernet splitter say use in pairs?



## dirtbikeryzz

I have a basic charter modem with only one ethernet port, which is taken up with an ethernet cord going from the modem to my desktop, I bought a router which I can't use because I only have 1 spot for an ethernet cable. So I'm looking at ethernet splitter online, So I can have two cables running from my modem, one to the desktop one to the router. But these splitters all say use in pairs which makes no sense to me. 

http://www.amazon.com/C2G-Cables-37...973&sr=1-4&keywords=ethernet+network+splitter

Why would hooking that up to my modem, and running two ethernet cables from it not work?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Why can't you just go from the modem to the router like you're supposed to?


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

voyagerfan99 said:


> Why can't you just go from the modem to the router like you're supposed to?



Because I would have nothing going to my desktop the one, and only ethernet cable would be going to the router, giving me wireless but nothing for my desktop, hence the splitter.


----------



## voyagerfan99

.....just buy another ethernet cable. They're dirt cheap.

And before you ask "Where would I plug it in to?" You'd plug it into one of the other LAN ports on the router. Most routers have 1 internet port (WAN) and 4 LAN ports.


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

voyagerfan99 said:


> .....just buy another ethernet cable. They're dirt cheap.
> 
> And before you ask "Where would I plug it in to?" You'd plug it into one of the other LAN ports on the router. Most routers have 1 internet port (WAN) and 4 LAN ports.



I have a million ethernet cables, I wasn't aware you can run one from the router to a desktop, and it work just fine, if that's what your telling me to do?


----------



## voyagerfan99

dirtbikeryzz said:


> I have a million ethernet cables, I wasn't aware you can run one from the router to a desktop, and it work just fine, if that's what your telling me to do?



Yes, that's what I'm telling you to do. That's what the LAN ports are for (you can also connect network printers, NAS drives, etc.)


----------



## dirtbikeryzz

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes, that's what I'm telling you to do. That's what the LAN ports are for (as well as network printers, NAS drives, etc.)



Already then I now feel like an idiot, thank you for the help sir.


----------

